

An introduction to the power of *nix - mheap
http://theunixtoolbox.com/the-unix-toolbox/

======
oweiler
No double-quotes around expansions, piping the output of ls and cat... This
article needs som revision.

------
DrinkWater
wow seriously, *nix instead of Unix? i feel like in the late 90s

~~~
DrinkWater
and yes, i have seen his explanation in the text. Please chill

